# Ford 1100 - where is the oil pan drain plug?



## tractorguyincali (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi all, new to the forum.

Have a little Ford 1100 tractor and am planning on changing the oil in the next few days. I took a look at yesterday and could not for the life of me find the oil pan drain plug. I looked at a bunch of YouTube videos with similar model tractors (but no 1100) and they all have a different configuration. Here's a couple videos of the dipstick, oil filter etc. and a pan around to see if anyone recognizes which is the drain plug.











Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

-JP


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It should be behind the front axle. It looks as though you’re looking in front of it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See item #42 (plug) and #41 (seal) on attached parts diagram.

https://www.messicks.com/nh/55374?sectionId=9297&diagramId=55374_361054


----------



## tractorguyincali (Jul 12, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> It should be behind the front axle. It looks as though you’re looking in front of it.


The only bolts behind the front axle seem to be impossible to reach as they are obstructed. Will take a look again. If someone has an 1100 and wants to snap a picture of it I would forever grateful.


----------



## tractorguyincali (Jul 12, 2020)

BigT said:


> See item #42 (plug) and #41 (seal) on attached parts diagram.
> 
> https://www.messicks.com/nh/55374?sectionId=9297&diagramId=55374_361054


this is very helpful. It looks like I might have to remove some parts obstructing the plug.


----------



## tractorguyincali (Jul 12, 2020)

tractorguyincali said:


> The only bolts behind the front axle seem to be impossible to reach as they are obstructed. Will take a look again. If someone has an 1100 and wants to snap a picture of it I would forever grateful.






























Not sure if these pictures uploaded correctly (as I'm a new poster on the forum), but could this be it? The problem is that the bolt is not particularly accessible and it seems like it would be messy to drain from that location.


----------



## thegoulais (Aug 21, 2021)

Yes, that's it! Easy off - devil getting it back on. Need REALLY SMALL FINGERS to work the plug back into the hole. In fact, that was the most difficult part of the entire oil change.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

tractorguyincali said:


> View attachment 59111
> 
> 
> View attachment 59109
> ...


You may want to check the weld on the mounting bracket in the first two photos right hand side of circle, seems like it has fatigued, and if there is another mount the same on the other side, you may want to check that also.


----------



## thegoulais (Aug 21, 2021)

Great catch!


----------

